# Which yeast do you think for Chokecherry?



## Aaronh (Aug 27, 2008)

I am going to be making 6 gallons of choke cherry wine and wondering which yeast you all would recomend.


Main ingreadients will be . 22# of chokecherrys and 3# of Raisins and 3# of golden raisins. Debating on tannin, might add a1/2 tablespoon.


My target is 12-14% alch. probably, 14% and Dry


Yeasties im thinken on are....








Lalvin RC-212 Bourgovin: This strain comes from the Burgundy region of France,
and is a moderately quick, low foaming yeast. Achieves full extraction in red wines. Stabilizes color 
and tannin throughout fermentation and aging. An emphasis on ripe berry, peppery/spicy and fruit aromas is noted.
This is the best strain to use in Pinot Noir or other full bodied red wines. Tolerance up to 14%. Ferments between
59 and 86 degrees.





Red Star Montrachet: Versatile all purpose wine yeast with complex flavors and aromas.
Ferments strongly and has a high alcohol tolerance. Well suited to Chardonnays and other dry, full bodied wines.
Ferments between 60 and 80 degrees.





Lalvin EC-1118 Champagne: This Prisse de Mousse strain is fast-starting, clean and neutral. A popular choice because of its consistently strong fermentation characteristics and high alcohol tolerance, up to 18%. The first choice for champagne and sparkling wines. Also good for restarting stuck fermentations. Ferments between 50 and 80 degrees.



What are your thoughts?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 27, 2008)

We have been using Lalvin RC-212 without any problems.....It handles the BIG flavors nicely.

Your recipe looks really good to me....Usually our S.G. is about 1.085 and the wine finishes dry and full bodied.

keep us Posted...Photos are nice...


----------



## Wade E (Aug 27, 2008)

I would go with the Montrachet as 1st choice with RC 212 as 2nd myself.


----------



## touchtoomuch (Aug 27, 2008)

Thought I would say something here. I used RC212 on some blackberry a while back. It is a hungry yeastwhen it comes to high nitrogen consumption. I believe Montrachet might be as well..?? I tried to cheat a little on the amount of nutrient that was added and ended up with wine that stunk like a burnt match!! I have splash racked it and filtered it many times and it is getting better but not cured. It has the symptoms of H2S. So if you use these two yeasts make sure you give it some high nitrogen nutrient.....


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 28, 2008)

I too used Lalvin RC-212 on a Vintners Harvest Blackberry and got the hydrogen bomb or some other smell in it too....It tasted okay and the odor did pass and ended up with a nice wine.

I always use Nutrient and Energizer in my fruit wines, as some of them are low in nutrients, so like to give them a boost.


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 28, 2008)

Your guys/gals feed back has been great, Ty. 
<DIV id=ms__id23> 
<DIV id=ms__id24> Ok, somone from another forum kinda hinted to me that the raisens might give the wine to thick of a texture. In your opinion, do you think the 6# of raisens may be a bit much? I want full body but nothing thick likeskim milkif that is a good enough example. 
<DIV id=ms__id22>
<DIV id=ms__id21> Rc 212 does sound like a good bug for this , but im still kinda debateing . 14% is what im decieding on for a target but if the yeasts tolerance is 14%. I feel its gonna be hairy or drop dead slowat the end of the yeasts , what i like to call. Golden age. 
<DIV id=ms__id25> Residual suger is one thing that I do not want in the final product. Has the RC 212 finished on target for you guys or were there any sluggish if not stuck fermentaitions when the SG hit around12-14 %?
<DIV id=ms__id30> I am also thinking mabye at the end if this does happen , i can whip up someEC 1118 starter and clean up the what the 212 didnt. Your thoughts?*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 28, 2008)

14% for a fruit wine is too high in my opinion, I would shoot fro a starting SG of around 1.090 tops myself or you will lose a lot of flavor due to alc. and have a very hot wine.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Aug 28, 2008)

I usually try for S.G. of 1.085...

No burn.....Great Flavor.....Dry.

As for the raisins...I don't know. They will add some sweetness to your must...So add the sugar gradually and test with your hydrometer.

I got real interested when you were mentioning adding raisins and am thinking about doing a batch using them instead of the WinExpert red wine grape concentrate. 

Awhile back I bought 5# of Zante raisin/currants...I looked in on the box and they are still soft and look good...so am thinking about adding them to a batch of Chokecherry Wine. So, will be looking for any feedback on how many raisins to add to a batch.


----------



## Aaronh (Aug 29, 2008)

Aye , gonna take the advise and settleit down too12- 12.5 % . should be starten to make the must by next week.




*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## Wade E (Aug 29, 2008)

Good decision IMO! I made my first batch of wine which was a Welch's grape and I made it to a higher SG and it was okay but never really settled down enough.

*Edited by: wade *


----------



## Aaronh (Sep 7, 2008)

Got the wine started couple days ago. I decided to just go for straight Choke cherry rather than adding raisins. I figure since this is my 1st chokecherry batch It would be best to start from the bottom up and work on fruit combos in the coming years. 
<DIV id=ms__id244>
<DIV id=ms__id245>I got almost 2 gallons from 24# of juiced choke cherries.
<DIV id=ms__id246>Here is a picture of my 1st juicing session





<DIV id=ms__id247>




<DIV id=ms__id248>
<DIV id=ms__id249>The juicer is pretty slick I must say. Took a little longer than expected to extract the juice but the end results was worth it.
<DIV id=ms__id250>
<DIV id=ms__id251>I pitched the yeast 3 days ago , RC 212. 1.090 SG
<DIV id=ms__id252>
<DIV id=ms__id253>I also went one tsp over the normal nutrient lvl due to this yeasts high nitro needs and will add one more when I rack to the carboy depending if I smell the signs of rotten egg.
<DIV id=ms__id254>It has taken about twice as long for the RC 212 to begin aerobic fermentation compared to the EC-1118. I was anticipating that but still got worried after 2 dayswith no significant signs of life.I did my best not to panic being that the temps in the last couple days have been hangen around 65-60 F.On the morning of the 3rd day I saw reproduction and after I came back from work, The colony has been established!!
<DIV id=ms__id255>
<DIV id=ms__id257>
<DIV id=ms__id258>Right bucket
<DIV id=ms__id256>




<DIV id=ms__id259>
<DIV id=ms__id260>Left bucket
<DIV id=ms__id261>




<DIV id=ms__id262>
<DIV id=ms__id263>This morning the foam is twice the size and everything islooking like normal. Even the fruit flies came out of the wood work againto let me know theydetect whats a cooken.






I will have my recepie spreedsheet up tomarrow, I havnt put my notes in the computer yet.*Edited by: Aaronh *


----------



## NorthernWinos (Sep 7, 2008)

2 gallons from 24# is okay...I usually get about that too. They aren't the juiciest fruit, being as the seeds are so much a part of the fruit.

Looks like good fermentaion going now. I usually put my primaries beside the fridge, there is a steady stream of warm air coming out from under it....then once the femention starts move them away.

In my fruit wines [6 gallons] I usually use 6 tsp yeast Nutrient and 3 tsp Yeast Energizer..... Being as the nutriments of fruit varies so much, if give it all the help it can get.

Next batch I think I am going to use up those Zante raisins I have sitting in inventory for the past year. They are sealed and still are soft. Will try that instead of the WinExpert Red Grape Concentrate, just for a change. 

Being as the Zante Raisins are seedless I thought I might run them through the food processer and then cover them with hot water and see how much sweetness comes out...then into a straining bag.

But, I promised myself that Blueberry wine was my next venture....So many wines...so few carboys.


----------



## touchtoomuch (Sep 10, 2008)

Aaronh, I could be wrong. But I have read many posts stating to not add nutrient after 1/3 sugar depletion. if you do the yeast will never be able to consume it and if will end up unused in your finished wine. What I have read is to add it all in the beginning or add 1/2 at beginning and add the other 1/2 at 1/3 sugar depletion. IMHO... Good luck


----------

